# Belly Boot im Winter



## Chuldogg (1. Juli 2017)

Habe mir ein Belly Boot zugelegt und will es auch im Winter nutzen.
Über die Suche habe ich nichts passendes finden können,deshalb hier meine Frage:
Was tragt ihr an Kleidungsstücken im Winter um auf dem Belly Boot nicht zu frieren? Mir geht's hauptsächlich um die Klamotten für unter der Wathose. Möchte mich mit vernünftigen Klamotten ausstatten, nur weiß ich leider nicht wonach ich genau Suchen muss.
Funktionsunterwäsche z.B. gibt's jede Menge, aber welche Taugen auch wirklich etwas?
Wie handhabt ihr es?

Mfg Martin


----------



## warenandi (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Belly Boot im Winter*

Also ich hab Winter meine normalen langen Angelklamotten an, soll heißen ne alte BW-Hose und darunter dann aber noch zusätzlich ne Unterhose, 4mm Neopren-Wathose und für die Füße noch Neopren-Socken. Bist ja ständig in Bewegung und willst dich ja auch noch bewegen können.
Sollte eigentlich reichen...


----------



## banzinator (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Belly Boot im Winter*

Dicke Socken + Neoprensocken, Jogger und da drüber die 4mm Neoprenhose. Obenrum T-Shirt, Strickjacke und Fleecejacke.
Gefroren habe ich noch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Belly Boot im Winter*

"Cooler" Thread im heissen Sommer ;-))

Ich schubs Dir das mal zu den Belly/Mefoanglern, die ja auch oft im "Kühlen" unterwegs sind ,vielleicht kriegste noch den einen oder anderen Tipp..


----------



## dreampike (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Belly Boot im Winter*

Hi, da haben wir ja scheint's echt harte Kerle an Bord ("gefroren habe ich noch nicht..."). Allerdings schippere ich in einem U-Boat umher, da sitzt man mit dem Hintern im Wasser.
Also, ich habe an: dünne Socken, dicke Wollsocken, Funktionsunterhose, dünne Fleeceunterhose, dicken Helly-Hansen-Fleece-Long-John, Fleecepullover, Fleece-Weste. Das ganze verpacke ich dann in einer 6mm-Wathose, einer Watjacke, Schal, Mütze, Halbfingerhandschuhe. Damit ist mir nicht unbedingt warm, die Isolierwirkung der Schichten wird am Hintern durch das Plattsitzen minimiert...
Atmungsaktive geht in einer solchen Situation gar nicht, habe ich bei sonst gleichem Interieur ausprobiert, das wird ganz schnell zu kalt.
In der dicken Neoprenbüx halte es in der Regel den ganzen Tag aus, wenn die Außentemperaturen über 0 Grad liegen. Ist es kälter, wird es schon sehr unangenehm, insbesondere beim Fliegenfischen. Da friert dann irgendwann alles ein, Spritzdecke, Rute, Rolle, dicke Eisschicht außen am Belly, da hört dann der Spaß auf.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## banzinator (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Belly Boot im Winter*

Für diese blöden Kommentare liebe ich dieses Forum. 
Sicherlich habe ich in meinem Leben auch schon gefroren, wer etwas nachdenken kann wird sich das auch sicherlich selbst erkannt haben. 
Jeder hat ein anderes Empfinden für Wärme bzw. Kälte. Das hat nix mit harten Kerlen zu tun #q
Ich übertreib es auch nicht und fahre 12h am Stück raus und wenn mein Bellyboot außen gefriert ist es sowieso zu kalt. Da bleibt man lieber zuhause.


----------



## Chuldogg (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Belly Boot im Winter*

Also ich bin ehrlich gesagt ne ziemliche Frostbeule:q
So wie es aussieht hat sich also das gute, alte Ziebelprinzip bewährt.
Falls noch jemand Kauftipps hat, dann immer her damit#6

Mfg Martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Belly Boot im Winter*

Ist wie beim Kochen alles ne Frage der Zeit:
Viel Hitze - kürzere Gardauer
Wenig Hitze - längere Gardauer...

Aufs Bellyboaten im Winter umgebrochen:
Frostbeule mit eher Sommerklamotten - kürzere Angelzeit
Kältunempfindlicherer mit guten Klamotten - längere Angelzeit
:q:q:q

Wichtig ist nur raus ausm Wasser, wenns Dir kalt wird, ob Sommer oder Winter..


----------



## Ruti Island (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Belly Boot im Winter*

Ich trage nen einteiligen Jogginganzug, ein paar Tennissocken und darüber noch dicke Socken. Das ganze verpackt in einer 4mm Neoprenhose. Damit halte ich es etwa 4h im Winter aus, wobei bei mir die Füße am schnellsten kalt werden.


----------



## Deichkind (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Belly Boot im Winter*

Für die Füsse habe ich bei Globetrotter dicken Socken zum Wandern und Bergsteigen gekauft und die sind top. Man darf nur nicht noch ein zweites Paar drüber ziehen oder so


----------



## Chuldogg (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Belly Boot im Winter*

@ Deichkind:
meinst du die Socken aus Merinowille?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Belly Boot im Winter*

Ich denke auch, warme Füße und Hände und Kopf (Mütze, wird oft vergessen, aber auch der Kopf ist schnell auskühlende "Extremität"!!!!)  das wichtigste sind, zum warmhalten, dann kann mans schon etwas aushalten.

Und das gilt für jede Angelart im Winter/Kalten...


----------



## kefal (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Belly Boot im Winter*

Ich habe mich bei dem bekannten Arbeitsschutzausrüster mit dem Vogel Staruss im Namen und Logo eingedeckt, geht als Arbeitskleidung/Betriebsausgaben durch:q
Der hat die Funktionsunterwäsche mit den Abstufungen "warm" und "extra warm" im Programm, jeweils für lange Unterhosen als auch für Oberteile und Socken.
Im Winter unter der Wathose ( 5mm Neopren) trage ich die Warm und Extra Warm übereinanander und im Frühjahr nur Warm, laut Beschreibung heist es 

"Das Zwei-Schichten-System hält die Haut auch bei größter, körperlicher  Belastung angenehm trocken und verhindert ein Auskühlen. Die  Innenschicht zieht die Feuchtigkeit vom Körper weg, die äußere Schicht  trocknet"  

und es stimmt, selbst nach mehreren Stunden waten im Frühjahr habe ich nicht geschwitzt.

Ansonsten habe ich noch ein Halstuch in Schlauchform was man sich über die Ohren und den Kopf ziehen kann bei Bedarf und eine Wasserdichte Mütze (Allwetter Cap)
vernünftige Watjacke natürlich nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Rosi (1. August 2017)

*AW: Belly Boot im Winter*

Neopren 5mm, da muß man nicht extra dolle was darunter ziehen, immer ebenweg paddeln. Anker weglassen und eher kommst du verschwitzt aus dem Eiswasser. Einzig wichtig finde ich ein Halstuch und ein Stirnband. Naja und halt Zwiebelsocken, also 3 Paar dünne Socken anziehen, wenn sie in die Stiefel passen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. November 2017)

*AW: Belly Boot im Winter*

Ist ja hier schon bisserl älter hier, aber ich Antworte trotzdem mal. Ich bin ja einer mit nem rosa Tüllröckchen im Belly. Ich habe lange Elli aus Funktionsunterwäsche an. Jogging drüber. Oben auch Funtionsunterwäsche, Sweatshirt, Kaputzenpulli um mal den Kopf zu schützen und Floatingjacke. Bei meinem Belly sind nur die Füsse bis zu den Knien im Wasser, aber wenn das Wasser so um 1Grad hat, ist es nach zwei Stunden kalt an den Füssen. Darum habe ich mir Heitzbare Einlegesohlen gebaut. Vorlage dazu hier. Funktioniert klasse. 

Ich habe mir eine 12AH Batterie geholt. Sohlen und Echo gehen immer so 6std. Ist noch nie ausgefallen.


----------



## Serenius (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Belly Boot im Winter*

Klasse Anleitung. Danke fürs einstellen.


----------



## AllroundAlex (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Belly Boot im Winter*

@gpsjunkie: Danke für deinen Link und großes Lob für eure Seite! Ihr habt viele interessante Infos und Bastelprojekte!


----------

